#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Сингальский >  > > >  >  >  Pemasiri

## Владимир Николаевич

Интересует перевод шри-ланкийского  Pemasiri, так понимаю это сингальский, но нашёл лишь написание в английской транскрипции.
Или перевод на санскрит.
Заранее Спасибо! за ответы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Добавлю изображение как оно пишется:


Возможно надо читать Premasiri ?

(извиняюсь за большой размер изображения, если не загрузится то вот ссылка на страницу фейсбука откуда взял:
https://www.facebook.com/Studio-Pema...3920524450181/)

----------


## Raudex

Это может быть и Пали,
Pema любовь, привязанность
Siri удачa; слава; богатство; величие

Слово встречается в качестве имени у бирманских и сингальских монахов

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Vladiimir

sansk. prema + śrī = сияние любви, великолепие любви и т.д.

----------

Raudex (30.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это может быть и Пали,
> Pema любовь, привязанность
> Siri удачa; слава; богатство; величие
> 
> Слово встречается в качестве имени у бирманских и сингальских монахов


Бханте, также подумал, что Пали, но название салона вроде на сингальском, плюс встретил ланкийские фамилии(?) : M. M. Pemasiri Manage , Кarunananda Pemasiri..

А на сингальском _любовь_ будет Prema , или как и на Пали - Pema ?

----------


## Raudex

Скорее всего там опять таки имя собственное, на Пали - Pema
В сингальском в ходу оба варианта и "пема" и "премайа", не скажу правда какой чаще
на вашей картинке написан палийский вариант pēmasiri

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Посмотрел какая именно "любовь" называется _pema_, нашёл вот эту сутту
_Pemā pemaṃ jāyati
Любовь рождённая любовью_

Судя по всему хорошая, платоническая - приязнь, симпатия. Ей противопоставляется dosa. Но описывается она всё равно как препятствие, которое требуется отбросить, она не существует в джханах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрел какая именно "любовь" называется _pema_, нашёл вот эту сутту
> _Pemā pemaṃ jāyati
> Любовь рождённая любовью_
> 
> Судя по всему хорошая, платоническая - приязнь, симпатия. Ей противопоставляется dosa. Но описывается она всё равно как препятствие, которое требуется отбросить, она не существует в джханах.


Кмк., тяжело в современной культуре провести различие между пема(той что в хорошем смысле) и метта\майтри.
И  первое отбрасывается,  а метта ведь не отбрасывается. 
Также кмк. интересно использования Pemasiri, как монашеского имени, хоть пема\према и отбрасывается ( возможно ещё есть и какието более тонкие оттенки смысла пема\према и это может употребляться и как синоним метта)

(вот здесь есть ещё два варианта перевода Пема-сутты на английский и текст на пали: https://suttacentral.net/an4.200)

----------


## Raudex

Варианты переводов не так важны, и так более менее понятно что там по оригиналу.

"Пема" имхо "хорошая" в том смысле, что это не "кама-рага"
А так, я что-то не уверен что "пема" синоним "метты", как-то трудно себе представить, что б корнем "метты" была "доса"  :Smilie: , а в сутте такой вариант есть.
Впрочем может ещё кто поделится соображениями и примерами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Здесь "пема" перечисляется с разными страстными чувствами, в одном ряду с рагой и чхандой:
_... Rūpe kho, āvuso, avigatarāgassa avigatacchandassa avigatapemassa avigatapipāsassa avigatapariḷāhassa avigatataṇhassa ...
... Друг, тот, кто не лишён жажды к форме, кто не лишён хотения, любви, желания, влечения, страсти к форме ..._

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018), Кеин (30.07.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Скорее всего там опять таки имя собственное, на Пали - Pema
> *В сингальском в ходу оба варианта и "пема" и "премайа"*, не скажу правда какой чаще
> на вашей картинке написан палийский вариант pēmasiri


Бханте, меня именно вот это интересовало: возможность  употребления и значение в сингальском языке слова "пема" при том что там имеется произношение "према".
Этот интерес к употреблению в сингальском языке "пема"(особенно в именах собственных и названиях) в данном случае у меня был связан с рядом топонимов Гималайского региона, а предки сингалов когда-то мигрировали откуда-то с северных частей Индии.

Большое Спасибо! за ответы.

----------


## Юй Кан

С переводом этим двух терминов всё становится яснее/понятнее.
Пал. _пема_ (в общем случае) -- _love or affection_. Стало быть, это любовь, сопряжённая с привязанностью, если не страстью. В общем, так любить всех невозможно. : )
Пал. _метта_ -- _mettaŋ karoti (loc.) to be friendly or sympathize with_. Это дружелюбие, доброжелательность: по отношению ко всем чувствующим....

Ну а с сингальским -- если в будд. контексте -- д.б. аналогично.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Возможно, кто обладает информацией ещё и по таким вопросам:

Есть ли на Шри Ланке топонимы(гора, местность, населённый пункт, вихара,...) носящие название Pemasiri  ?
Встречается ли у шри-ланкийских тамилов имя собственное  Pemasiri \Premasiri\ Premaśrī(или только у сингалов)?

(на полях: хотелось бы заметить, что в теме речь не prema, и даже не о śrī+prema , а именно о prema + śrī (если вдруг заметка покажется непонятной, просьба обратить более пристальное внимание выше на сообщение #4  от уважаемого Vladiimir ))

----------

